# Beef netting used as cobwebs..HELP!



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I purchased 10 pounds of beef netting last year from a butcher after seeing how cool the halloween displays were at Knotts Berry Farm:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2354/1674732571_81413383eb.jpg?v=0

My problem is: how do you hang it, display it? I would love to use this in my outside display, but how will I adhere it to vinyl siding on the house? Any suggestions for inside?

PLEASE...any suggestions from anyone would help! Thanks


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

3M makes a product for hanging that has a hook on it. I'd give that I try! Be warned though, they can get pricey!


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm...the vinyl presents a bit of a problem...I used a staple gun and some screw-in hooks for mine last year:








The stuff doesn't stick to just any sharp edge like the cheapo cotton spider webs, so you really need something solid to hook it to...do you have wood window sills or trim you could tack it to? Some trees or hardy bushes that might take alright to some staples?


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. -EEric your picture is awesome! Great job!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There are siding hooks out there that might be useful. Do a google search for "siding hooks", lots of places sell them, probably home depot, etc.

Here's a link that will show you several types of them:
JMT Home Products - No Hole Vinyl Hook

BTW there are also hooks for brick houses. 
Brick & Block Hooks - Fireplace Accessories - Fireplaces and Accessories - Indoor Decor - Improvements Catalog
Brick Hangers, Brick Hooks, Brick Hangers - Improvements Catalog


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I heard about beef netting last year from this site. For those that have used it for spider webs, is there a way to get the netting holes to be irregular?


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

That beef netting looks spooky, thanks for the idea, halloweencreature. Yours looks great, eanderso13, the lighting really adds to it.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I totally agree. that beef netting is awesome! I wish I had a use for it this year... next year maybe....


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There are siding hooks out there that might be useful. Do a google search for "siding hooks", lots of places sell them, probably home depot, etc.
> 
> Here's a link that will show you several types of them:
> JMT Home Products - No Hole Vinyl Hook
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion...I do have those vinyl siding hooks (they look like a " j "). I will try those in addition to hammering some holes in any wood I can find so I can really STRETCH the netting! Thanks again!


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

I used the netting both inside and outside. I had similar problems with attaching to brick, but I think I'll try some of the clips one of the previous posters mentioned this year. Overall, I think it's a great effect. Obviously, using the netting on interior walls is much easier. I just used a stapler. Here's a pic of one angle of my bathroom. There was more netting over and around the tub, but unfortunately I don't seem to have a picture of that angle. Figures!










You just need to be sure that you pull it very tight when you're attaching it to the wall. When you snip with scissors after it's pulled the holes just kind of create themselves. You'll get the hang of it pretty quickly!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome pic! So you are hanging it first then cutting holes in it?


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just used an exacto knife or razor blade. once it is pulled tight and you put a little hole in it the tension just kinda takes over...the holes can as irregular as you make them! Another note, is that the stuff is very stretchy in one direction, but not so much in the other, so sometimes placing it and stretching it takes a little planning for the best look.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

GuitarGal said:


> I used the netting both inside and outside. I had similar problems with attaching to brick, but I think I'll try some of the clips one of the previous posters mentioned this year. Overall, I think it's a great effect. Obviously, using the netting on interior walls is much easier. I just used a stapler. Here's a pic of one angle of my bathroom. There was more netting over and around the tub, but unfortunately I don't seem to have a picture of that angle. Figures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would think that the clips would only provide support from the top down, but that would probably be okay if you could anchor something into the ground to catch the cloth from below and stretch it. I'd also choose anchors that support the most weight due to the tension on them. We have stucco on our house, along with "foam" window framing so are actually more web challenged than those of you with siding and brick. At least the fiber type webbing sticks well to the stucco. After all what's a house without spider webs.

BTW I really liked how you worked the brick scenesetter stuff into your room decor. Very nicely done.


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks Spookie -
Thought I'd pass along that the "stone work" is actually a flat finished paper that comes on a 50 foot roll. I'd have to double check, but I think it's 36" coverage. I get it from Stumps Prom (Event Decorations, Event Supplies, Event Party, Event Party Supplies, I believe). I've also ordered rolls of flat black paper and things like tulle and the like. They've got a lot of stuff that can be worked into our Halloween schemes! Just thought I'd pass along the contact.

Eanderso13 -
You're are so right about the netting being stretchy in really only one direction. That's what took the most time to work out - for me anyway.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

So where do you buy the beef netting from?


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

*Where to buy beef netting*

_I bought mine from Trenton Mills. You can find it online...just google it. Very nice people, fast shipping!_


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Regarding the beef netting, I understand from reading a number of posts about it that a number of people said they overbought it. That a little goes a long way. Anyone care to comment on how much you bought and what you thought was a good way to judge what you'd need?


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh man...well I can't remember how much I bought...got it from Trenton Mills and they have people buying for Halloween all the time, so they won't think twice about it.  But I got a rather large roll of it for not a lot of money and I barely put a dent in it last year.

BUT, you really can't reuse the stuff too well, in my opinion, unless you can tack it down in the exact same spots every year, so I envision getting many years of use out of the roll, unless I greatly expand my spider webbed area!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Halloween Decoration Cobwebs. The smallest quantity you can buy is 5 pounds. This equates to yards and yards of fabric. I bought some last year and woah! That was a lot. I still have a huge roll left. If you need just a yard (a little goes a LONG way) let me know. I'll give it to you and only charge you for shipping it out. 

I have a lot of stuff in my garage and STILL can't find my security cameras. I lost them in the garage or the shed two years ago. I'm trying to clear out excess so I can find them but I don't think I will. 

Oh well, I found some new ones on Ebay.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I looked on ebay seeing how trenton mills doesn't take credit card orders, about a pagefull of netting, what sizes do ya'll use? There's everything from 12 to 30 listed.
beef netting, great deals on on eBay!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

litemareb4xmas said:


> I looked on ebay seeing how trenton mills doesn't take credit card orders, about a pagefull of netting, what sizes do ya'll use? There's everything from 12 to 30 listed.
> beef netting, great deals on on eBay!


I sent a check in to Trenton Mills, was very fast shipping. Mine is the 12 inch width I believe. Wasn't offered a width choice. I would go with the wider if you can though.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I think from what I've read it's the spacing of the mesh in mm. So 12 has 12mm squares.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow eanderso- that looks awesome!!!


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

I believe halloweencreature is correct. It's actually a tube that is 12" across. You make a cut to open the tube up to a 24" flat section. So, basically your intial cuts are going to be 24" by whatever length you choose to cutt off of the roll. The 24" direction is also the stretchy one, so you'll get more coverage than the actual 24". (wow...that explanation ALMOST makes sense!)


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Makes perfect sense! If you've used the stuff before.  The tube is made to expand when you put something in it, much like the body of a snake expands when it has just eaten something way bigger than itself.


----------



## tx goblin (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any beef netting that they would want to sell? I think 5 lbs. is a little much for me. I will pay S&H.


----------

